# Puppy Neutering Incision Lump



## Sam314159 (Oct 27, 2011)

Rocco was neutered about a month ago and he’s been making a great recovery so far. A couple of days ago we noticed a pink bump close to his incision area. This bump is definitely new and wasn’t there a couple of weeks after the surgery.

I was wondering if this is a common part of recovery or if it’s something to worry about. I read something online about these bumps being a reaction to the tissue absorbing the internal sutures.

I also called and left my vet a message but I wanted to get a little background information before I take him in if necessary.

Thanks guys.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

could be a granuloma. my dog had one after a leg surgery, as a reaction to a tiny bit of suture left behind. vet took it out and the lump resolved itself.


----------



## Sam314159 (Oct 27, 2011)

Took him to vet, it was a reaction to the internal reaction that Rocco made worse by constantly licking. She drained it and put him on antiobiotics just in case. Thanks.


----------

